# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  PANDUIT Patch panel, Gigabit jacks και πρίζες (στα σακουλάκια τους!!!!)

## ipago

1 patch panel PANDUIT
  20 jacks Gigabit PANDUIT
  6 Προσόψεις πριζών διπλές PANDUIT
  4 κουτιά πριζών επίτοιχα εξωτερικά CENTRAL



Όλα καινούρια, αχρησιμοποίητα.IMG_5817.jpgIMG_5816.jpg


Τιμή 70€ όλα μαζί.

SOLD.png

----------

